# International arrivals in Australia increased by almost 5% in 2012



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

According to the latest data from the Australian Bureau of Statistics, the number of people visiting Australia increased by 4.6% last year to 6.1 million with China and India breaking all previous records. New Zealand remains the biggest source of visitors with 1.2 million trips in 2012 but China is now in second place followed [...]

Click to read the full news article: International arrivals in Australia increased by almost 5% in 2012...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

